# Bouncers - On Sale!



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys,

Long time no see... Sorry about that... Were back now and hoping to have more regular content on here.

Currently, we have an offer on Bouncers products with up to 25% off.

We wanted to let you know as I am sure we have some Bouncers Fans here who would like to benefit.

You can see the Bouncers we have on sale and all our other sale products here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/sale-items

Thanks,

John


----------

